# Biker in Nürnberg gesucht!



## Kim95 (3. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute
Ich hab vor kurzem mit Downhill angefangen und suche Leute die Lust haben ab und zu am Nbg Tiergarten zu biken und von denen ich auch noch das ein oder andere lernen kann.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Juli 2016)

Onje haseo!
(Da Du Kim heißt, verstehst Du ja bestimmt Koreanisch)

Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/social-forums/nuernbergsdavradler.883/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2016)

das ist ne geschlossene Gruppe, man muss Mitglied im DAV sein um da reinzukommen und generell sind dort eher weniger Leute unterwegs, die DH fahren. Wie soll ihm das jetzt weiterhelfen?

@Kim95 einfach abends oder am Wochenende an die einschlägigen Ecken am Buck fahren und Leute ansprechen, die meisten beissen nicht


----------



## pndrev (4. Juli 2016)

Downhill würde ich Bikepark empfehlen, nicht den öffentlichen Wald! Noch haben wir hier kaum Probleme, von Tennenlohe mal abgesehen!

Osternohe, Ochsenkopf, Geisskopf.


----------



## Sanyo13 (30. August 2016)

Hey Kim, komme auch aus Nürnberg und fahre schon etwas länger Downhill.. Falls du lust hasst mal zsm zu fahren melde dich einfach


----------

